
Ask HN: Could increasing the Earth-Sun distance offset climate change? - s_r_n
Are there any organizations out there who are thinking about using some sort of propulsion technique to change the orbit of the Earth so that the distance between the Earth and the Sun is slightly larger? This seems like it could offset the heating effects from climate change by decreasing the amount of sunlight that the Earth is exposed to.
======
dexwiz
The amount of energy that it would take to noticeably change the Earth's orbit
would dwarf any other practical engineering effort. Carbon sequestration
plants would have a much higher impact on climate change.

~~~
zunzun
I disagree - it seems logical to transport all of the earth's inhabitants to
one side of the planet, and have them all push downwards at the same time.

~~~
snlnspc
wouldn't it be better to go to the other side and use a lunar pulley system?

~~~
zunzun
From an energy efficiency standpoint, yes.

